# Collectible Games



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 22, 2015)

Do you guys still own the cardboard boxes and instruction manuals for your old games? (RBY, GSC, RSE, etc) 

I know I never owned boxes for Red or Blue, and I have boxes for RS and FRLG. At one point in my life, I know I owned boxes for Yellow, Silver, Crystal, and Emerald, but I can't find them - I may have thrown some of them out. I keep hoping that I'll find them around the house someday, but deep down, I think I may actually have gotten rid of them. Probably because of Pokémon, I have this drive to collect things, and having "incomplete copies" of these games is irksome. However, it's a lot of money to buy boxes or new, complete versions of the game, and I need to remind myself that I have better things to save/spend my money on.

How about anyone else? Do you collect all of the packaging and instruction manuals, official guides, anything like that?


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 22, 2015)

I was actually thinking yesterday whether I should throw out my boxes for some of the more recent DS/3DS Pokémon games. I have cases that can hold multiple games so I don't really need them, and I don't really have an argument for it being for the collectorness of it, because I don't have the boxes for some of the older games.

On the other hand, it's nice to have "spines" on a shelf you can alphabetise to easily find what you're looking for. I just wish 3DS boxes came with GBA slots like DS ones did.

Anyway the boxes I have are all UK boxes (so they have a PEGI rating on them and the DS boxes are thicker than US ones) include:
FireRed, Sapphire, HeartGold, SoulSilver, Black, White2 (US region), X, AlphaSapphire (and a steelbook), Colosseum (with a second disc slot for Pokémon Box) and XD.

My unboxed games include:
Red, Blue, Yellow, Gold, Silver, Emerald, Diamond

As I said in Zim's thread about him getting a copy of Box, I suppose I have a good reason to at least try collecting all the games, since I have so many of them already. I've wanted a copy of Crystal for ages.


I have prima guides for RBY and FRLG, as well. One of them says Pidgey's rarity is "only one".


----------



## Meowth (Mar 22, 2015)

I still have a random Pokémon Emerald manual in my bedside drawer!

I also have a boxed N64 copy of Majora's Mask, albeit not a well-preserved relic of my childhood. I only got it a few years ago because it was on sale for barely any more than a cartridge on its own (and with a free strategy guide to boot!). Other than that any cartridge-based video game paraphernalia I still have hanging around had its packaging  discarded long ago, apart from DS/3DS games, all of which have their boxes intact and stacked on a shelf never to be used again. I guess a plastic case just seems more important and less like useless packaging than a generic cardboard box?



Murkrow said:


> I have prima guides for RBY and FRLG, as well. One of them says Pidgey's rarity is "only one".


I once owned a prima Red and Blue guide that I inadvertently stole from a neighbour who moved away while I was still borrowing it, whose Pokédex section stoutly maintained throughout Squirtle, Wartortle and Blastoise's entries that Water Gun's type is "Water Gun".


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 22, 2015)

All my DS and up games still have their box (except HG doesn't have the outder box, just the case) and manuals. And I have an extremely beat up Prima guide for Ruby and Sapphire. All my GBC and GBA games are unboxed.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 22, 2015)

I actually bought all of my earlier Pokemon games at garage sales and such, so Pearl is the first game I bought new, and had a box for. I was very intense about buying and saving game boxes, but then I realized how convenient it was to buy games on the eShop? Now I haven't bought a physical game for like a year, haha.

I do have like 3 Game Boys in various states of disrepair, though! One's had a Pokemon Yellow cartridge in it for like 10 years now.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh, totally. Unfortunately all that stuff is at home so I can't actually review what I've got, but I know at least Ruby, Sapphire, Emerald, LeafGreen, and Pearl boxes + insert booklets, a Red insert booklet and a Yellow insert booklet, and plenty more besides. I also keep all the random paraphernalia given out at various events etc., like the Emerald tin and bonus promo insert, the FireRed/LeafGreen Pocket Trainer's Guide, the Colosseum Jirachi bonus disc, my official pokémon trainer license I got at Journey Across America... all kinds of fun, unusual stuff. I gave away most of my pokémon cards, but I kept some of my favorites and display them on a special stand that I got at this one Toys 'R' Us TCG event years ago.

Basically if I had the opportunity to receive free stuff ever you can bet that I jumped at it and still have whatever the thing was, even if it was pretty crappy.

(Oh yeah, I still have my original Eon Ticket! And also all the E-Reader cards they made, do you even remember those?)


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 24, 2015)

i'd remember the e-reader cards if they'd ever!!! released the e-reader or any of that shit in europe!! /still bitter abt it

but i only have my hardcase (i.e. DS and up) boxes - i never kept any of the cardboard ones, partly because i would have wrecked them anyway & younger me did not care for collectibles. i still have some of the old prima guides (i definitely still have the pokemon stadium 2 one - i remember using it to complete the classroom? thing? lmao) 

between me and my brother i'm pretty sure we have every main pokemon game and _most_ of the spin-offs (excluding the mystery dungeon sequels, pokemon dash, box, battle revolution or any 3D battle sim game past stadium 2 because what's the point if there's no minigames :C)


----------

